# Nokia N95 Black 8gb



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Anyone got this phone that can give me a little run down on how it performs.

Thanks


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

http://www.gsmarena.com/nokia_n95_8gb-review-188.php


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Anyone else with some useful feedback ?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

What's the matter with that then?

6 pages of someone using the phone is useful is it not? Or would you prefer 1 line of 'Yeah. It's a good phone'. Can your pea sized brain not manage more than a couple of words at any one time? :?

Fuck me. You really are a pain in the preverbial backside aren't you?


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

seasonal greetings to you to... :-*


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

Everyone I know who owns the N95 (original) has no end of problems with it. Shocking battery life, hangs when sending txts for no reason. Crashes and wont restart without removing battery.... etc etc. This is not isolated. At least 5 of my friends have this phone and have made these complaints at some time. 2 of them have had replacement handsets and the same probs.

The battery life is apparently addressed with the new one, but it is basically the same phone. I don't know anyone with this 8gb version, but I read many reviews online and personally I decided to go with the SE K900. At the end of the day it's a phone. If you are planning on using the symbian software to run mini apps, IP phone, internet on the go etc... then maybe consider it. If you just want a phone, and like gadgets don't bother, you will get tired of the gadgets and then you will be left with a bulky, under achieving phone....


----------



## raks (Sep 7, 2003)

Lock_Stock said:


> Everyone I know who owns the N95 (original) has no end of problems with it. Shocking battery life, hangs when sending txts for no reason. Crashes and wont restart without removing battery.... etc etc. This is not isolated. At least 5 of my friends have this phone and have made these complaints at some time. 2 of them have had replacement handsets and the same probs.
> 
> The battery life is apparently addressed with the new one, but it is basically the same phone. I don't know anyone with this 8gb version, but I read many reviews online and personally I decided to go with the SE K900. At the end of the day it's a phone. If you are planning on using the symbian software to run mini apps, IP phone, internet on the go etc... then maybe consider it. If you just want a phone, and like gadgets don't bother, you will get tired of the gadgets and then you will be left with a bulky, under achieving phone....


I got the oringal n95. Fair enough it does have battery problems and a few other issues. But since I flashed the firmware to the latest one V20 its been working like a dream, Very fast camera action and it hardly ever gives any problems. This is the firmware the phone should have come with. I believe the 8GB version is using the same firmware so should be very stable.


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

I have had friends that have had the same problems with the original N95 but after reading many reviews it appears its all been ironed out.

The memory is now double along with better firmware which should stop it crapping itself etc.

The thing with phones like these the reviews may be good now but after a while it all goes pete-tom and the bad ones come out the wood work...

Seening as it was out in Nov i was hoping that someone could enlighten me after a least a month of use.


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

JAAYDE said:


> after a while it all goes pete-tom


Brilliant!! Haven't laughed so hard in a while :lol:

I assume you meant, Pete-Tong?.... As in cockney rhyming slang Pete Tong = Wrong :roll:

Did you really think it was Pete-Tom, or was that a typo? :lol:

Regarding the phone, I haven't owned it, and as has been said if they sorted the issues with new firmware then why not. This I would say is a big plus, because it suggests if you do find an issue it will most likely be resolved with improved firmware in the future... sets a precedent and all that...


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Lock_Stock said:


> Brilliant!! Haven't laughed so hard in a while :lol:
> 
> I assume you meant, Pete-Tong?.... As in cockney rhyming slang Pete Tong = Wrong :roll:
> 
> Did you really think it was Pete-Tom, or was that a typo? :lol:


typo  (i need to start re-reading before i post)


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

I didn't get on very well with the N95 at all. Was a very fiddly phone to use. If you haven't already then I'd definitely have a play with one before taking the plunge to see if you like it.

I prefer much my iPhone but then it's horses for courses really. They both do pretty much the same thing so it's all down to personal choice!

Happy choosing! 

James


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

TT2BMW said:


> http://www.gsmarena.com/nokia_n95_8gb-review-188.php


Jaayde - GSMArena is a informative and valuable resource - so I'd say consider it to be useful feedback :roll:

My own experience of the N95 has been positive, barring the battery life and with firmware that has been kept up to date I find it a fatastic phone.

With regards to the battery, you cannot compare yesteryears battery performance with todays gadget laden phones, the technology has simply moved faster than battery technology.


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

I don't total disregard internet reviews but would rather get one from someone who is experiencing the phone.. Is that a crime ?

thanks otherwise :?


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

JAAYDE said:


> I don't total disregard internet reviews but would rather get one from someone who is experiencing the phone.. Is that a crime ?
> 
> thanks otherwise :?


You may actually want to click on the link and have a look at the "User Opinions" where you will find 119 pages of user feedback


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

didn't check that part out..


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I had the N95 and now the N95 8gb... it's almost like a different phone 

Battery life is hugely improved!!!

The right hand "menu" button (I forget what it's called) has changed and contains far more menu items. The graphics appear far far better. The screen is larger. WiFi and blueooth appear unchanged 

Oh and it doesn't fit into an N95 car kit :roll: :roll: :roll: which is extremely annoying as I have one in each car! They have increased the size of the screen at the expense of the ridge along each vertical edge... it is this edge that helped it stay in the car kit! :?

Overall... more than happy and very impressed!  I'll be even happier when I've changed the powered cradles


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

excellent 

So you would recommend it? Has it freezed or hung itself what so ever ?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

JAAYDE said:


> didn't check that part out..


Well you wouldn't have would you because you were just too quick to dismiss it rather than spend a minute of your busy life clicking the link and having a look!


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm sure there is a little voice trapped in this forum... :roll:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Shame it's not in your head instead. Could give you some much needed assistance with some of your thought processes couldn't it!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Mine works fine & only ever had minor problems.

As a slight aside, how can i check what firmware i'm running & where/how do i get this updated??


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Mine works fine & only ever had minor problems.
> 
> As a slight aside, how can i check what firmware i'm running & where/how do i get this updated??


have a look here

http://www.allaboutsymbian.com/forum/sh ... hp?t=58226

and here

http://europe.nokia.com/softwareupdate


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> Mine works fine & only ever had minor problems.
> 
> As a slight aside, how can i check what firmware i'm running & where/how do i get this updated??


I have a Sim free version which updates fine without any issues. If yours is a network branded version you _may_ need to get the network to update it for you as I'm not sure you can through the Nokia software update program. This may have changed recently but when I tried with a Vodafone branded N73 it bombed out.

Hint: Backup your phone to your storage card using the built in utility BEFORE doing the firmware update! It wipes the entire phone.

Check which version you have via *#0000#

The latest (for Sim free) is V 20.0.015 13-11-07.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

sonicmonkey said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Mine works fine & only ever had minor problems.
> ...


I have V11.0.026 17-04-07 RM-159 Nokia N95 (41.03).

Went to the Nokia Website, pulled down the Software Updater Tool, only to be told my Software is bang up to date & no update available (it quoted the V11.xxxxxx etc.)

Where can i get V20 & how's it applied to the handset if the Nokia tool won't accept i'm in need of updating??

My Handest is Vodafone i believe.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Interesting - I have one coming as a free upgrade and I don't know whether to keep it or Flea-bay it.

How much are they worth?


----------



## raks (Sep 7, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> sonicmonkey said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


you need to debrand your phone. Once you done this you can use the normal methods to update.

Send me a PM and i tell you how to do it.


----------



## tod (Jun 9, 2007)

Remember that if you debrand it and the phone is on contract then it'll screw up any warranty.

full guide here

http://www.n95users.com/forum/general-9 ... #post35045


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

raks said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > sonicmonkey said:
> ...


Cheers, PM on it's way.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

tod said:


> Remember that if you debrand it and the phone is on contract then it'll screw up any warranty.
> 
> full guide here
> 
> http://www.n95users.com/forum/general-9 ... #post35045


It's a Vodafone contract handset, but i assume the warranty is only 12mths & i think my handset may be approaching that age now. May also try for an upgrade to the 8GB if it really is that much better.


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

W7 PMC said:


> tod said:
> 
> 
> > Remember that if you debrand it and the phone is on contract then it'll screw up any warranty.
> ...







take a look here pal..


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Paul,

that V20 update might just be for the 8gb version, which is why it says your is up to date


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

With regard to how reliable it is... I've had it for 4 weeks or so and it hasn't rebooted or frozen YET :roll:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Thats good then...

Hopefully it will be out on T-Mobile in Jan or Feb the store told me 

happy days


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

JAAYDE said:


> Thats good then...
> 
> Hopefully it will be out on T-Mobile in Jan or Feb the store told me
> 
> happy days


Remember... I did say "yet" :wink: :roll:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

nutts said:


> Paul,
> 
> that V20 update might just be for the 8gb version, which is why it says your is up to date


Cheers Mark,

I'll check 1st with Voda to see how much an upgrade would be, but assuming it's either a tad OTT or not possible yet, i'll probably un-brand the phone regardless as the warranty will soon be worthless & it can't be a bad thing being un-branded.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

nutts said:


> Paul,
> 
> that V20 update might just be for the 8gb version, which is why it says your is up to date


Mark, V20 is for the N95-1 unbranded models as well, I guess you will have to wait for the branded varieties.

Paul, all Nokia's have a 24 month warranty.

HTH

Norman


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

was wondering if the n95 is any good for browsing on the net via wifi?

any comments?


----------



## raks (Sep 7, 2003)

kwaTTro said:


> was wondering if the n95 is any good for browsing on the net via wifi?
> 
> any comments?


Its not bad but the size of the screen can make it a bit awkward at times. Still the new 8gb version is a bit bigger so thats a bonus. Sites with flash video don't work yet. But I believe there is a new flashlite coming soon that will sort this out. Watch this space as they say.


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

NormStrm said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Paul,
> ...


Confirmed. I have a sim-free (non branded) original Nokia N95 hence the v20 update worked fine using the Nokia Software Updater.


----------

